# Youth Deer Gun Weekend



## Lil' Rob

Tomorrow and Sunday...youth get their two days with gun...don't forget the hunter orange requirements...last year for my son as a youth...got my fingers crossed he'll get a nice one in front of him.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Lil' Rob said:


> Tomorrow and Sunday...youth get their two days with gun...don't forget the hunter orange requirements...last year for my son as a youth...got my fingers crossed he'll get a nice one in front of him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Good luck to your son and to any other youth that goes this weekend. A couple more years and mine will be joining in!

Have fun and be safe 

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172

Good luck to all the young hunters getting out tomorrow & Sunday.... I'll be out with the bow ...


----------



## Ron Y

Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


----------



## DLarrick

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


While I agree with you on some points I disagree as well 

Certain ages or if the youth can't properly shoot the gun themselves....they need more time.

On the other hand.....with the age cut off of 17. That leaves some ages for plenty of youth to ethically hunt. 

I know I shot my first deer at 13 with only me controlling the shot. Gutted the doe myself....under the supervision of my dad. 

Of course some parents are taking advantage....but plenty of others are setting the foundation for lifetime outdoorsmen. Like what happened to myself.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


Wow guess i should tell this to the 12 year old i took last Sunday to Mosquito creek for a Youth Hunt that i am cancelling his first trip to Pennsylvania because if he shoots as well as he did at Mosquito he wont be able to drag his own deer out and i guess i am guilty for gutting and dragging the misses deer out also NOT GONNA HAPPEN !


----------



## M.Magis

I love when people out themselves as selfish, self centered, idiots.


----------



## Flathead76

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


My son is 14 and tomorrow will be his first deer hunt. If he gets one I will post a thread on here. Think most on here will be impressed on how he does it.


----------



## Muddy

My son and I are going. Hunting at home in the morning and then heading out to a friends farm and cabin for the rest of the weekend. I can’t wait, we’ve been looking forward to this for months.


----------



## Muddy

0utwest said:


> Wow guess i should tell this to the 12 year old i took last Sunday to Mosquito creek for a Youth Hunt that i am cancelling his first trip to Pennsylvania because if he shoots as well as he did at Mosquito he wont be able to drag his own deer out and i guess i am guilty for gutting and dragging the misses deer out also NOT GONNA HAPPEN !
> View attachment 479089
> View attachment 479090


Very nice. It’s amazing how well kids can shoot at a young age with instruction and practice. My 8 year old son outshoots me about 50% of the time now. The only thing that I can figure out is that they have better eyesight at that age maybe?


----------



## Carpn

Good luck kiddos .


----------



## DHower08

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


Dick. 

Get rid of child hunting? You sound awfully salty. Nothing better than getting a kid involved in the outdoors. Sounds like a youngn' shot one of "YOUR" deer during youth season or during bow season with a crossbow. People like you are why many deer hunters are so secretive about sharing info about spots. If we don't start our kids young, odds are they will never hunt. Honestly the woods would be a much better place without someone like you in them


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


This is probably THE dumbest post I’ve ever seen on here and we’ve definitely had some dandies.


----------



## fastwater

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> This is probably THE dumbest post I’ve ever seen on here and we’ve definitely had some dandies.


Agree with you on both counts Morrowtucky Mike.

Good luck this weekend to all those kids fortunate enough to have someone that takes the time to take them out and teach them something besides sitting in front of the TV or playing a game on the play station.


----------



## Songdog

While I have seen this happen on very rare occasions,I couldn't imagine coming across as so self centered by thinking some youth may harvest my target buck, that I would want to take away the enjoyment from them.Obviously you have never had the opportunity to see a kids face when they harvest their first or possibly biggest deer to date.I can tell you from multiple experiences,that it is priceless.My son harvested his first deer just shortly after he turned 7,and it was a hunt/bonding that both him and I will never forget.I would much rather see a youth in the field vs running the streets.The old saying goes "Take your child hunting and you won't have to hunt for your child".In closing,the youth is the very future/foundation of our sport and we are much richer for what we give away than what we take.Some people go through an entire life not finding this great joy.


----------



## Ron Y

So you endorse the girl wounding a deer for hours, bad shooting, surely not ethical hunting. And yes some kids shoot well and do a good job. When I started we were not allowed to hunt deer to age 16. If these kids are so good then they do not need there own weekend, just let them hunt in the regular season.


----------



## fastwater

JSMH!!!
So just cause you weren't allowed to hunt till the age of 16...you think that ought to be law for all?
And who deemed you ready at 16?
Or was that just the magic age that whoever let you start hunting then thought all kids were ready to hunt at?
I've seen 16 yr olds...hell...26yr olds that should have never be around a weapon. Let alone been let to have pointed a weapon at a live animal.
And have seen 9-10yr olds that were a true pleasure to hunt with.
Sure am glad the true outdoorsmen here know the real meaning and value of teaching our youth about hunting.


----------



## DHower08

Ron Y said:


> So you endorse the girl wounding a deer for hours, bad shooting, surely not ethical hunting. And yes some kids shoot well and do a good job. When I started we were not allowed to hunt deer to age 16. If these kids are so good then they do not need there own weekend, just let them hunt in the regular season.


No one is endorsing someone just taking bad shots at animals. The fact that it was said to get rid of child hunting is just plain asinine and about the dumbest thing I've ever read on this site. I killed my first deer at 9. My son killed his first gobble at 8 and first deer at 9 and has killed a handful of each since then. If I would have waited till I was 16 I probably wouldn't be as passionate about it as I am now.


----------



## Songdog

Unfortunately we live in a society much different than when most of us grew up.If we don't involve and introduce kids to the outdoors at an early age,then most of them by the time they turn 16 will have no interest due to the pull of social media,games,peer pressure ect.Not endorsing bad shots on any animal.As the adult,I would never take someone out who was not proficient in their ability to make a clean harvest.I believe we owe that respect to the animal we pursue.I assume you have never made a less than desirable shot on any animal that you were after?


----------



## Flathead76

Ron Y said:


> So you endorse the girl wounding a deer for hours, bad shooting, surely not ethical hunting. And yes some kids shoot well and do a good job. When I started we were not allowed to hunt deer to age 16. If these kids are so good then they do not need there own weekend, just let them hunt in the regular season.


It’s a miracle that I even go deer hunting. As a kid growing up in Geauga county if I were to go gun hunting I had to compete with the Amish during regular deer gun season. Nobody in my family hunted except for my Grandfather in Pennsylvania. I could not get off school to hunt with him in PA. I had to hunt after school and was pretty much self taught on how to hunt deer. If this opportunity was available when I was a kid I know for a fact that Grandpa would have made the trip to show what I needed to do to help speed up the learning curve. The whole point of the youth season is to introduce new hunters to the sport so it does not die off. 30 years ago information was not readily available like it is now. It was about how bad do you want to learn to put yourself in a successful situation. I had to scrounge for and type of paper or article about deer hunting and study. Most articles for the most part were worthless. If you can get two sentences of solid information from one it it a good article back then. It was all about piecing information together to put you on the right path. In today’s world where all the information is right at your fingertips that is what I am jealous of. Not an opportunity for kids to enter our sport because they now have something that I didn’t have entering this sport.


----------



## One guy and a boat

Lil' Rob said:


> Tomorrow and Sunday...youth get their two days with gun...don't forget the hunter orange requirements...last year for my son as a youth...got my fingers crossed he'll get a nice one in front of him.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Wishing him good luck.

Kip


----------



## ironman172

Hunting/ harvesting isn't for everyone, and I would never force it on anybody, had 2 girls and they showed no interest( I begged my dad to go , and finally was allowed(late teenager), rabbit &pheasant., he hunted with friends that had dogs & never wanted to infringe on the safety on the pups)..... happy day when the granddaughter did, but that didn't last long..... you parents with young willing are truly lucky, but never push to hard


----------



## Lil' Rob

Wow...that went all kinds of sideways. Usually someone posts up a reminder about this and I hadn't seen anything, so I did it. Certainly wasn't expecting that.

Anyways...got home from a flight from Dallas an hour or so ago...still trying to wind down...probably won't get any sleep. Doesn't matter...son has the truck and everything else all packed and ready to go.

Thanks all for best wishes and good luck to all the other young hunters this weekend.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

Lil' Rob said:


> Wow...that went all kinds of sideways. Usually someone posts up a reminder about this and I hadn't seen anything, so I did it. Certainly wasn't expecting that.
> 
> Anyways...got home from a flight from Dallas an hour or so ago...still trying to wind down...probably won't get any sleep. Doesn't matter...son has the truck and everything else all packed and ready to go.
> 
> Thanks all for best wishes and good luck to all the other young hunters this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Enjoy yourselves today and each other…whether you’re successful or not there’s nothing better than sharing the experience with your kid…you are going to make a lot of memories together…just stay safe and post some pics….I use to tell my son that if he didn’t get anything that there’s always McDonalds …I really miss them days…Stay safe


----------



## juggerman

Me too...both my son and daughter grew up deer hunting with me.my son has killed 5.my daughter 4.now they are both in the Marines.I sure miss them hunting with me.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08

Good luck today everyone. The bucks were cruising last night


----------



## threeten

Back in the day deer hunting wasn’t what it is today. There wasn’t numbers of deer like there is now. 
I learned to read by taking my grandpas old outdoor life mags and memorizing them. At 9 I was an extra dog on pheasant and rabbit hunts. At 11 I proved myself and was able to carry a gun and hunt with our family. 
kids don’t have the opportunity to hunt small game like they did in the past. Youth season is almost a necessity because deer and turkey have replaced pheasant- rabbits and grouse. 
GOOD LICK TO ALL THE KIDS GOING OUT TODAY and thanks to all the mentors that are taking them!


----------



## Ron Y

And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched. 
Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


----------



## bobk

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Now the truth comes out. You are just butt hurt that the kids are out before you are with a gun. Kinda selfish. As an adult you should be all for the youth getting a chance at a memory of a life time. Every parent isn’t out in the woods poaching as you assume. Damn man.


----------



## DLarrick

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Sounds like some great parents to me. 

Salty old bastard









Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 0utwest

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Sounds like a lot of jealousy to me but so be it and as far getting a deer i am glad they did as i never had anyone mentor or help me and am glad to pass on what i didnt have !


----------



## Songdog

Sounds like you should have used some of that negative energy by taking a kid out hunting today !! You both could be happy !!


----------



## TM-1

Wow! I always looked forward to the youth deer hunt with my son. Took him for 8 years. It was the most fun deer hunting I have had. You are completely missing the whole point of youth season. It's not about killing a deer. That's a bonus. It's about spending time with your son or daughter. He's is and has been my hunting and fishing partner ever since. He is now 25 and out bow hunting right now .


----------



## Ron Y

bobk said:


> Now the truth comes out. You are just butt hurt that the kids are out before you are with a gun. Kinda selfish. As an adult you should be all for the youth getting a chance at a memory of a life time. Every parent isn’t out in the woods poaching as you assume. Damn man.


----------



## ya13ya03

Personally I think the youth should have more than one weekend a year to hunt. It is our future. I take so many youths out every year. Trying to get them into something to occupy their time. If they hunt all winter and fish all summer. That doesn't leave much time for getting into trouble. Add dirt bikes and ATVs into the mix. Them kids are busy non stop. This year I got COVID a week ago and it just breaks my heart I can't take anyone out. Currently sitting with my 16 year old son. He's a great hunter. He can do it all himself. Gut drag and even butcher the whole thing. Been this way for a while. He was actually mad about not taking some other kids out also. Have an 9 and 10 year old boys down the street we been taking out all bow season. I actually gave them my best spots for the season just to try and get them on deer. They didn't get a shot yet but they are hooked for life already. And yes we have them sitting in ladderstands with crossbows for a clean ethical shot. If that's not hunting to you just move along. It's a great way to get youths involved. Anything to get them outdoors. That's why I think they should get more than one weekend a year. I did see they did two weekends for the youth pheasant releases. That was cool.


----------



## Ron Y

You had to be 16 to hunt deer in Ohio years ago. I did draw a Mosquito youth hunt and took a friends 15 year old son and got a nice 7 point. He still shoots today but never got the hunting bug, his mother had no interest in cooking venison, he had a good time, I mounted the rack for him and he still has it displayed but was not interested in going again. 
I do not know what youth kill rate is today as ODNR does not seen to release any numbers maybe they are not as good as when it started.


----------



## joekacz

Songdog said:


> Sounds like you should have used some of that negative energy by taking a kid out hunting today !! You both could be happy !!


Would you REALLY want a self centered troll like him to mentor our youth of today on anything!!???...he's crying about 7500 deer harvested out of the herd that took an additional 130,000 afterwards and probably by some youth that didn't do the youth hunt earlier...you can use percentages to show what ever you want but the numbers are the REAL representative of FACTS...And the mentoring is a PROVEN system of preparing our youth for the OUTDOORS...take your baseball and bat and go home ...no one wants to play with you...Sorry Stacy I couldn't take it anymore...


----------



## Songdog

If this is the case,then where did you get all of your stats from your last post ? You just claimed youth harvest 50% and now you say they don't post em'


----------



## Ron Y

Those stats were in the paper when youth season started, they bragged about how well it did and continued to do so for a couple of years. When I heard locally about mentors doing the shooting and read the stats it all added up to a scam. Sure its great taking your kids hunting and having a good time, but you are a small part of the whole and 6 year olds don't have a kill rate of 50%. And I see pics of little girls with their deer and crossbow and I say BS.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Ron Y said:


> So you endorse the girl wounding a deer for hours, bad shooting, surely not ethical hunting. And yes some kids shoot well and do a good job. When I started we were not allowed to hunt deer to age 16. If these kids are so good then they do not need there own weekend, just let them hunt in the regular season.


Do you think kids are the only ones who could wound a deer? I guarantee there are plenty of adults out there that have wounded plenty of deer. I personally know of a guy who used to wound 2-4 every year because of bad shots and just not really caring, he could shoot his bow better than me. Guess what, he didn’t start hunting till his early 20’s because he didn’t have anyone to take him out when he was a kid. So hunting ethics weren’t taught to him at a young age, actually they were never taught to him because he was able to hunt on his own from day one.


----------



## M.Magis

You had a chance to just go away, instead you doubled down on proving just what a moron you are. My boys have a lot of girls in their classes that hunt. Sounds like they’re probably better hunters than you. I’m certain they’re better people.


----------



## threeten

I took my first hunter safety class in the mid ‘70’s at 12 yrs old. 
when did you have to be 16?


----------



## 9Left

Ron Y said:


> Just a head start for the parent to get a deer. I have seen some of these kids who got deer and they really could care less but the dad was the one excited. Just like the girl who shot buck a few years ago, tracked it and shot it again, still no kill but her dad went out later and finished the job as she was tired and lost interest. These kids can't even hold up the heavy gun. Somebody gonna get hurt. Just like the 6 year old with the crossbow killing a 10 point, can't even cock the bow, can't hold the bow, can gut the animal, can't drag it out. Get rid of this child hunting.


Jeeez...Who pissed in your Cheerios?


----------



## 9Left

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Holy cow....Have you seen a doctor yet for the Giant stick up your ass? You know, thatcan be removed…It would probably positively affect your life and your attitude


----------



## Ron Y

threeten said:


> I took my first hunter safety class in the mid ‘70’s at 12 yrs old.
> when did you have to be 16?


60's


----------



## Carpn

Y'all aren't gonna get anywhere . There's the great feature where you can ignore someone on this site tho . 

Click on username of person ..then to the right there are 3 dots ...click on that and select ignore .


----------



## One guy and a boat

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Shame on you sir. I believe greed and jealousy are considered sins in the good book. And you've, Illustrated exactly why. What's next, ban a father and child throwing a baseball. And by the way, you also didn't do the OP any favors with his post. 

Kip


----------



## Smitty82

Ron y Quit hijacking the thread, Scrooge…


----------



## Bluefinn

One guy and a boat said:


> Shame on you sir. I believe greed and jealousy are considered sins in the good book. And you've, Illustrated exactly why. What's next, ban a father and child throwing a baseball. And by the way, you also didn't do the OP any favors with his post.
> 
> Kip


Hopefully this thread will return to how the kids are doing out there today. Great weather for hunt. Hoping the harvest is doing well & memories are being made.


----------



## ironman172

Dang...... know I wasn't born knowing everything, and being able to do everything needed in the woods or in life..... I believe that is what parents are for, and friends to help teach and if needed help with tasks that require help , as I age I find help is very much appreciated..... the circle of life

Planned on bow hunting this morning but that dang bed felt so good, and after making a fire ...... well 
Every sit I've seen deer just not the right shot yet, glad their using the automated corn feeder i made for gun season..... 
Looking forward to seeing pictures and stories of this weekend hunts


----------



## Smitty82

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Do you think kids are the only ones who could wound a deer? I guarantee there are plenty of adults out there that have wounded plenty of deer. I personally know of a guy who used to wound 2-4 every year because of bad shots and just not really caring, he could shoot his bow better than me. Guess what, he didn’t start hunting till his early 20’s because he didn’t have anyone to take him out when he was a kid. So hunting ethics weren’t taught to him at a young age, actually they were never taught to him because he was able to hunt on his own from day one.


X2


----------



## Lil' Rob

No deer in the truck...yet.

Son had a nice doe come by early, but no shot...she was set on getting someplace, moving at slow trot...same story on a 6pt about 9am. 

He started getting cold, we saw a few more deer off moving around...so came home for lunch. Going to head back out in little while.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Songdog

Scientific fact "Speed of light is faster than the speed of sound" That's why some people appear bright until they speak.I personally wish the best of luck to all the youth and a big shout out to those who make it possible by taking the time to teach them.


----------



## DHower08

Ron Y said:


> And I forgot to mention the numbers. The first youth season ODNR boasted they sold 15,000+ licenses and the youth killed 7500 deer, a 50 % kill rate and the same year they sold 400,000+ adult licenses with 130,000 deer killed, a 26% kill rate. I watched these numbers for a couple of years and the youth kill rate stayed around 50%. So the youth are better hunters than the adults ???? No its the parents killing the deer, Ok maybe not pulling the trigger but setting up the stand/bling , scouting, doing everything they did every year and the kid with a gun or bow on a tripod just pulled the trigger. I know of couple cases where parent actually shot the deer and the kid watched.
> Its a scam so the parents can get a jump on the season, beat the general public during the end of the rut and get an early deer. Its unfair to the other 400,000 hunters.


Yup your right. Alot of parents like myself enjoy setting their children up for success. I get more satisfaction out of putting someone on an animal than killing one myself. I hope some kid kills a giant this year that you have been trying to kill for years


----------



## Flathead76

Saw three deer this evening. Had some good bonding time.


----------



## jmyers8

Guess I shouldn't of took my 6 year old out today and let him expierence the excitement of shooting his first deer. 20 yard shot with a 350 and it dropped. As ethical as any shot I've made on a deer and I didnt help him one bit. I've never been so excited, to think someone would rob a kid of that expierence is beyond me...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastwater

CONGRATULATIONS to both your son and you jmyers8.
Guarantee that lil fellar will remember this day the rest of his life.



Bluefinn said:


> Hopefully this thread will return to how the kids are doing out there today. Great weather for hunt. Hoping the harvest is doing well & memories are being made.


You are absolutely right Bluefinn.
Let's please keep further posts on topic which is hearing the GREAT success stories of this weekends youth hunt. And remember all...those 'success' stories don't have to always include a kill.
If'n you take a child out and spend some time in the woods with them making memories..that's a sure nuff success story.


----------



## ya13ya03

My 16 year old son finally got his first buck and got it off our own property. He's a great kid and has gotten a lot of deer but never a buck. Tonight that changed. He is so deserving of it. All the hours he has put in a stand. All the help he has given me around the properties we hunt. We both even gave up our best spots to let two youths down the street try and get there first deer. He got it done tonight and the first thing he said was "Dad now the boys can hunt the rest of the season at our good spot cause we're done". Proud father for sure. Those are the things that are taught by taking a kid outdoors.


----------



## Smitty82

Awesome deer! Congrats!


----------



## fastwater

Sure sounds like you have taught him well ya13ya03.
And the smile on his face says it all.
Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool

Down here we have only a couple youth my 14 yr old and buddy’s 6 year old. We think about youth season beginning first of November always keeping eye on our spots bow hunting. We have blinds and a double ladder and we make sure they are set up in what we think is our prime spots. We try like heck to get them on our best deer. 

so far my son has only seen two bucks and neither presented a good shot. However buddy and boy scored yesterday on his first deer and he is still strutting around. His entire family and the neighbors came out to see him and his buck. It’s been an awesome weekend.

me and my boy are headed to the blind now fir a last sit in this light rain. Youth season and the apprentice youth license is the best thing ODNR has done lately in our opinion. Good luck youths!


----------



## Smitty82

Smile says it all! Nice buck congrats! 👍🏻


----------



## Bluefinn

Fish-N-Fool said:


> Down here we have only a couple youth my 14 yr old and buddy’s 6 year old. We think about youth season beginning first of November always keeping eye on our spots bow hunting. We have blinds and a double ladder and we make sure they are set up in what we think is our prime spots. We try like heck to get them on our best deer.
> 
> so far my son has only seen two bucks and neither presented a good shot. However buddy and boy scored yesterday on his first deer and he is still strutting around. His entire family and the neighbors came out to see him and his buck. It’s been an awesome weekend.
> 
> me and my boy are headed to the blind now fir a last sit in this light rain. Youth season and the apprentice youth license is the best thing ODNR has done lately in our opinion. Good luck youths!
> View attachment 479166


He'll never forget this day.


----------



## ya13ya03

That's what it's all about. The smile says it all.


----------



## CoachG

My son spent years learning by watching and helping on past hunts. He completed his hunter safety course last year, but never had a chance to shoot during bow or gun seasons.

This year, he was back out there scouting, and helping get the property ready. He paid for his license and his tag this year since he’s old enough to have a job.

I was able to sit in the back of the blind this morning and video him picking out the buck he wanted, and then ethically harvesting it with a double lung shot at 75 yards. Deer expired 26 seconds after the shot, and made it 60 yards when we got to see him go down.

Even without the video - it’s a moment I will always remember.
View attachment 479167


----------



## fastwater

Sure sounds like that young man has paid his dues and all his work has paid off.
Congratulations on a fine buck.


----------



## TomC

just a salty ole man! there's always a Karen out there to ruin or try and ruin something. Let the kids be I'd rather have them in the woods then on the streets!.


----------



## fastwater

TomC said:


> just a salty ole man! there's always a Karen out there to ruin or try and ruin something. Let the kids be I'd rather have them in the woods then on the streets!.


Lets not let this thread that the OP meant for showcasing a very good thing, get overshadowed and sidetracked by the negativity of one.
Again...please keep thread on topic as the OP intended.

Sure wish the kids would have had better weather Sunday to hunt.
Had to work and for sure...the cold wind/rain around these parts had the deer hunkered down for the most part all day long. Between two parks that it's not uncommon to see 20-30 deer per day...only saw one small 6 pointer. And I believe two hikers kicked him out of a thicket.

Congratulations to all the kids that were able to get out this past weekend.
Congratulations and Thank You to all the dads/mentors that were able to get the kids out and teach them a bit about hunting and the outdoors.


----------



## loweman165

Ron Y said:


> 60's


That's 100% BS.


----------



## One guy and a boat

I wanted to thank all that posted stories & pics of your youth hunts. Was great seeing kids getting involved and their smiles said it all. 

Kip


----------



## Realbadhabit2524

Muddy said:


> My son and I are going. Hunting at home in the morning and then heading out to a friends farm and cabin for the rest of the weekend. I can’t wait, we’ve been looking forward to this for months.


Good luck, I went with some youngsters who are now adults. It was ALWAYS the best experience of the season for me. Handicapped now, wish I could do it again. Don't take away a wonderful experience for both dad and som, just do it right and be safe!


----------



## Lil' Rob

No deer for my son for youth gun weekend...not much moving Saturday evening when we went back out...decided to just go out Sunday afternoon and more of the same...still...had a good time and enjoyed the time together regardless. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gotworms




----------



## Gotworms

Don’t know how I did that but that doe was youth other was sat of real gun season.any time you can introduce a kid to the woods is one less day of video games or jackin around doin something they shouldn’t be doin. Those boys hunted hard this year during bow season and couldn’t quite get it done. I hope I didn’t offend anyone getting them out before someone that has killed more deer than they can count.


----------



## DLarrick

Congrats to your boys man! Looks like he put a great shot on that buck

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## joekacz

No comments needed…the smiles say it ALL!!…


----------



## fastwater

That's what it's all about Gotworms.
Congratulations to those young men...and you.


----------



## Muddy

Nice, congrats. Time well spent.


----------

